# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  kinh nghiệm đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online nạp rút cực nhanh số 1 hon win 2888 nhiều

## namarchvip

kinh nghiệm hay khi chơi Lô đề online
(Điểm rơi ở đây chẳng hạn là sau khi nổ tầm 4, 5 ngày chưa nổ lại chẳng hạn. Còn cơ hội đến là trường hợp mình núp lùm bắn tỉa, ví dụ hôm đó đầu đó câm chẳng hạn, hoặc là có một cái cầu Lô đề online nào đó đèm đẹp...)
2) Nếu ít vốn để an toàn thì ACE đừng bao giờ nhào vô nuôi liền. Mà nên nuôi sau khi nó nổ 5 ngày.
Tóm lại: Đối với con Lô đề online nào quá 6 ngày (trường hợp này ít thôi). Tôi nghĩ nó đã rơi vào trường hợp số 2 là ngoại lệ (nổ sau 7 ngày) và tuân theo qui luật ở nhịp đánh thứ 2 là 8 - 12 ngày. Khi nuôi ACE phải cân nhắc đồng tiền sao cho hợp lý.
Ban đầu mình chọn kỹ một con Lô đề online nuôi để nuôi (trong biên độ định trước). Sau đó nuôi, có hai trường hợp xảy ra: win và lose (cơ hội bằng nhau 50-50).
- Mình bắt đầu suy nghĩ. Phải chơi an toàn hơn (cơ hội > 50%). Cứ tưởng tượng mình là tập hợp của nhiều người (mình chơi + chơi cho người khác). Và nuôi cùng một lúc nhiều số. Nếu ai cũng win thì win to, lợi nhuận tăng lên gấp bội. Nếu tất cả các tay chơi cùng lose (giả sử nhưng hiếm khi) thì lỗ nặng win 2888
- Vậy phải kết hợp 2 quan điểm trên thì hiệu quả mới cao và như thế này đây các bạn. Ví dụ: dự định nuôi một con Lô đề online 5 ngày theo PP gấp thếp (mình sẽ post PP sau nhé) và dự định ngày đầu đánh 100đ (ngày 2 200đ, v.v.v..). Chúng ta chia số tiền này ra làm 2 để nuôi 2 con Lô đề online (mình chơi + chơi cho một người nữa.) (Lưu ý là không nên nuôi trên 3 con + nuôi lâu (>7 ngày), tại sao thì mình sẽ post trong một dịp khác nhé). Như vậy mỗi con 50đ, nếu nổ 1 con lời ít + an toàn + cơ hội win lớn.
kinh nghiệm trong Lô đề online bổ sung:
Xin chia sẽ cho các bạn một chút kinh nghiệm trong Lô đề online để các bạn bình tâm, đỡ chút hồi hộp, lo lắng nếu hôm nào đó lỡ phang mạnh tay.
- Nguyên tắc 1: Bắt Lô đề online thật kỹ.
- Nguyên tắc 2: Đừng phang hết tiền. (có nghĩa là, không nổ thì cũng chẳng hại ta được… Ta có nhiều tiền mà. Hiii. Chấp mầy không nổ đó!)
- Nguyên tắc 3: Đánh theo kế hoạch lập sẵn. (Cứ nghĩ hôm nay không nổ thì ngày mai, ngày mốt gì cũng nổ thôi mà. Chạy đâu cho thoát.!)
Qui luật khi nuôi Lô đề online gan:
1) Khi Lô đề online đã lên gan (trên 10 ngày chưa về) thì rất khó dự đoán và bất thường, ACE không nên chọn làm giống chăn nuôi ngay.
2) Trong tất cả các cách chọn "giống chăn nuôi" tôi đã tổng kết ở trên có một điều ACE phải hết sức lưu ý, nếu con đó đã lên gan, nếu bạn mới nuôi thì nên bỏ để ngồi rình nó, còn bạn đã nuôi lâu rồi thì nên kết hợp với nhiều Phương pháp trong Lô đề online và kinh nghiệm trong Lô đề online của ACE để xác định có nên tiếp tục theo nó hay không.
3) Để nuôi Lô đề online gan ta phải biết max của nó là bao nhiêu, khi đã chạm max thì ta mới nuôi. kinh nghiệm trong Lô đề online cho thấy khi đó xác suất nổ của những con Lô đề online gan theo qui luật max + 5ngày là 90%.bồ câu trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bồ câu trắng đáp vào mình là điềm sắp được người giúp đỡ bao bọc, nhất là trong công việc làm ăn.
- Thấy đàn bồ câu trắng bay lượn quanh nhà mà không đáp xuống là việc làm ăn còn ngăn cách.
- Thấy đàn bồ câu trắng đang nhặt lúa hay bột dưới sân nhà là sắp có tài lộc vào như nước,
- Thấy bồ câu nhiều màu lông đáp vào mình là nên ĐB phòng có kẻ lừa để hãm hại mình. Đàn bồ câu này bay đáp vào nhà nếu có người bệnh, đó là điêu đáng buồn, tang khó có thể đến.
- Nếu thấy bồ câu đàn bay đáp phía sau mình đó là điềm sắp sửa thoát được chuyện bực mình, hay chấm dứt một vụ kiện day dẳn mà kết quả có lợi về mình.
bồ tát trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy Bồ tát ngự trên tòa sen là điềm sắp sửa thành đạt và công danh, hay đang dự kỳ thi nào, sẽ đỗ đạt.
- Thấy Bồ tát bay ở lưng chừng trời nếu dần dần hạ xuống là gia đình sắp gặp điều may mắn, nhất là về phần tử tức.
-Nếu dần dần bay lên, nếu đang có bệnh lâu ngày, sẽ đến thời kỳ gặp thầy, gặp thuốc.
- Thấy Bồ tát an ủi, hay dùng lời ủy lạo, đó là có người đem lợi đến cho mình, hoặc mời hùn hạp làm ăn rất thuận lợi.
bọ trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy bị bọ cắn là điềm có kẻ tiểu nhân đang lăm le ám hại.
- Thấy cắn ở đùi là điềm hao tài tốn của trong Lô đề online.
- cắn ở tay, vai nên ĐB phòng sự phản phúc của kẻ ăn người ở trong nhà.
- Thấy bắt bọ chét hay bắt chí rận cho bất cứ ai, là vượt qua một cuộc âm mưu ám hại mình.
- Nếu thấy người bắt bọ chét hay chí rận cho mình là điềm hạnh thông tài lợi.
- Thấy bọ dừa, bọ hung, sâu bọ là điềm gặp nhiều trở ngại trong công việc, ĐB phòng hao tài.
bơi trong Lô đề online
-Chiêm bao thấy mình đang bơi trong hồ tắm là điềm sắp có người giúp đỡ làm ăn.
- Nếu hồ tắm gợn sóng là mất người bạn đường.
- Thấy nước trong hồ lạnh như băng tuyết, là công việc làm ăn sắp phát đạt, tài lợi hạnh thông trong Lô đề online.
- Nước nóng là công việc làm ăn ngưng trệ, buồn rầu sắp đến.
- Thấy mình đang bơi giữa dòng sông là sắp được hoạnh tài.
- Thấy mỉnh đang bơi bỗng nhiên hụt chân, chơi vơi, là làm ăn thua lỗ. Nếu hụt chân chìm xuống đáy nước, nên ĐB phòng có kiện tụng trong Lô đề online.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de truc tuyen uy tin, danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online, trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin, xin web choi lo de truc tuyen, danh lo de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi de online, ghilode .com, website choi de online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web danh bao lo uy tin, danhlodeonline, website choi lo de online, trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2018, trang web nao danh bao lo uy tin nhat , choi lodeonline, site danh de online, web nao choi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web choi lo de uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang ghi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de nam uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

